# We are back !



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Dear fellow community, 

After a year and a half of absence, we are excited to announce that we are back on Watchuseek. We are thrilled to interact with you and be as close as possible to our community.

We are looking forward to share even more of our passion with all of you.

Cheers,
The DOXA team.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Why did you leave?


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great to see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

c3p0 said:


> Why did you leave?


Hey c3p0,
As you may know we decided to take over all the activities from Switzerland in 2019. It took some time to organize everything, so here we are!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun! 
Will you be contributing or moderating? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

😂😂😂😂

So the light bulb went on and realized that being active in the community was what helped make Doxa? Welcome. Hopefully you guys actually listen to what the community has to say and take it into account.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Hopefully being involved in the WUS community won't result in tiny Doxa watches. 

Please keep DOXA watches full size.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why did you write that in blue? I can hardly see it 🧐


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Why did you write that in blue? I can hardly see it 🧐


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Bioboréalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome back ! Any chance of a canadian retailer in the near future ?


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

Please consider some smaller case sizes. Thank you Doxa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I fixed that for you.


Thanks Sarge, was it just me 😉


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

JOHN J. said:


> Please consider some smaller case sizes. Thank you Doxa.


 Smaller than the SUB 300?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks Sarge, was it just me 😉


Not at all, the post would have been almost invisible to anyone using 'Dark Mode'.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice to see the "Doxa is no longer a sponsor" stickie alert no longer at the top...will be interesting to see the interacting with the forum.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> Fun!
> Will you be contributing or moderating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asking the real questions, waiting for a response


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Any chance of opening up more dealers in the UK, so customers can actually see before they buy? You know...might help with sales? Might even get into double figures! 😄

Oh and fine with larger case sizes. Not all of us are marmosets.


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, if you're taking suggestions...

Please improve the lume on the sub 200 bezel and indices. Seems like a deal breaker for a lot of reviewers and potential buyers.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

I really,really LOVE my Rambler 300 thanks for bringing it back!!!!
I also HATE (Jenny/ Doxa) for insisting it houses an cosc movement and charging about €600 more......
Also if the 300t would be available without bracelet or rubber for €450 less I would probably buy one of those to......
Just wanted to get that of of my chest...........since you're here....
And will there be anything in between the 200 and 300t price wise?????
Cheers.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome. Love my 1500T Professional


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Any plans to open any AD's in USA, preferably on west coast ? Like others have said, I would really like to see/feel before making a purchase.


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

the_dude07 said:


> Smaller than the SUB 300?


Yes, 39-40 would be ideal. Thanks for asking.


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

JOHN J. said:


> Yes, 39-40 would be ideal. Thanks for asking.


It's already known to wear small. 🔍

Maybe you should consider an old SUB 200 Coralline.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

JOHN J. said:


> Yes, 39-40 would be ideal. Thanks for asking.


39-40 mm on a cushion case would result in a pretty small dial wouldn't it?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome back and looking forward to your interaction and involvement.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

RJMonterey said:


> Any plans to open any AD's in USA, preferably on west coast ? Like others have said, I would really like to see/feel before making a purchase.


I did ask Doxa on Instagram a few months back why their dealers are next to non-existent when I can buy a Omega or Rolex on nearly any street corner.

I was told "oh that makes us all the more exclusive!" To which I countered "Yes and maybe it's also why Omega/Rolex sell 4 million watches a year and you sell maybe 400? Get some more dealers!"

"Erm okay, we are looking into that..." Said Doxa.

If I'm wanting to spend a considerable sum on something as personal as a watch, I want to be able to see it and handle it before I put down the cash. Plus I want to deal face to face with a dealer so I can get a good price. Not pay online store/mail order price that has Interest Free Credit added into the cost whether I want it or not.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome back. Very timely return given I received my first Doxa on Monday and I love it!


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Discount codes? Did I hear someone say discount codes?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome back, I hope it is a mutually beneficial vendorship


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Having recently acquired my first DOXA, this news is very timely.

I really don't need a DOXA AD in close proximity given the great reviews found on this site. Plus Doxa's generous return policy makes any purchase risk free.

This may be my first Doxa, but it wont be my last.


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Dear DOXA's


Bioboréalis said:


> Welcome back ! Any chance of a canadian retailer in the near future ?


Hello Bioboréalis,
Thanks for asking! We hope so! Stay tuned.


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Dear DOXA fans,

First of all we would like to thank you for your kind words.
Please be assured that all constructive opinions will be taken into account.
Our goal is to strengthen even more the link between the brand and the fans.

We are also going to post regularly some news about the products, the brand, the distribution, etc.
Stay tuned and thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

JOHN J. said:


> Please consider some smaller case sizes. Thank you Doxa.


There are some exciting projects in the pipeline.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

........Oe.....a smaller 200....... say 39mm......!!Without a date window!!.....
........And a steel bezel..... NOT that ..........uber boring Black!!!!
And 20mm lugs...Please.......I would love one or three of those ; )
Can you??? yes you could.......very easily.....will it sell?????

Since you are here,
Why NOT start a Poll?????....or a pre-order half the money upfront!!!
........Take my Money for it.......

As a side note, One of the things I Really, Really like about Doxa is that it isn't a high street brand....know by the non Wis...and they don't waste money on brand ambassadors.....
Please don't ruin it by becoming an department store brand.
Cheers


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Would be good to hear in advance what you are considering in new releases for example with ample notice.

Plus advise what will be a absolute LE??..and what won't be ever.

Can't we see a engraved rather than painted crown and keep a standard dial increments on all inc chronograph models.

Plus all wrist sizes..no crying over I wish it was smaller or larger..keep the 4000T size through to the multiple 300 releases. 
Watches for all wrist sizes. 


Throw all the 2894-2 37 jewel movements in the bin and base on 7750, blow that module movement and I've had all but 2 from Marei era.

Additionally for those of us that don't do book face and gram insta..keep offers up first on this great forum.

And last but not least..

Good to have you back!

Now blow us out of the water. 

Dave 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ot1S said:


> ........Oe.....a smaller 200....... say 39mm......!!Without a date window!!.....
> ........And a steel bezel..... NOT that ..........uber boring Black!!!!
> And 20mm lugs...Please.......I would love one or three of those ; )
> Can you??? yes you could.......very easily.....will it sell?????
> ...


Why do you write like you are out of breath?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Love the look and vibe of Doxa's. Glad to have you back, and looking forward to hearing what's coming up from the brand.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I fixed that for you.


Seems not yet.


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Some of you have asked questions about the retail network. We are indeed aware that many of our customers would like to try the watches on their wrist first and it is fully understandable. We are working extensively to increase the number of points of sales despite the pandemic. Good news will be shared with you very soon.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

daglesj said:


> I did ask Doxa on Instagram a few months back why their dealers are next to non-existent when I can buy a Omega or Rolex on nearly any street corner.
> 
> I was told "oh that makes us all the more exclusive!" To which I countered "Yes and maybe it's also why Omega/Rolex sell 4 million watches a year and you sell maybe 400? Get some more dealers!"
> 
> ...


 Then a Doxa is not for you. You also quoted their response "Erm okay.....". Did they actually respond with "Erm?"

Doxa is a small, and yes, exclusive marque, and that is definitely part of the appeal. They are not for everyone, and if they don't instantly "grab" you, then it was never meant to be.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

It's a style thing,I realize you can type everything down after you form the sentence in your mind first like this.
But me think it's a (nice) personal touch to sometimes write like how I would speak as if we were all in the same room, then there would be some sort of pause in between the/my words........
Also I like to use points.....(this way I will at least have some.......points that is)
(I noticed that the OP doesn't hit the "like" button a lot ; ))


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Doxa Watches Official said:


> Some of you have asked questions about the retail network. We are indeed aware that many of our customers would like to try the watches on their wrist first and it is fully understandable. We are working extensively to increase the number of points of sales despite the pandemic. Good news will be shared with you very soon.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that you're back, can you please have someone explain the travesty that is the C-Graph?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Now that you're back, can you please have someone explain the travesty that is the C-Graph?


I myself would love to know what they were thinking about when it was revealed. I find it kind of funny, that I have yet to see a single person post about it, or one even pop up in the secondary market. That's not to say that they are not selling, but it must be a poor seller if not a single person has come forward yet. So it only adds to the confusion of the decision behind the C-graph....


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Ginseng108 said:


> Seems not yet.
> View attachment 15745213


Clear your browser cache for WatchUSeek and look again.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

dinexus said:


> Now that you're back, can you please have someone explain the travesty that is the C-Graph?


Probably going to sound strange for me to say this, but I do like the look of the C-Graph but it should never have been associated with the SUB line / branding. It and the 200 could easily have been the introduction of a new line for Doxa. Called it something like the Doxa Divetime or whatever. I honestly think that people would have applauded the move not only for another Doxa style but also for keeping the SUB lineage pure. I guess that marketing meeting falls under...well it seemed like a good idea at the time  Not too late to change. Fess up it was a mistake, rebrand and relaunch. Now that would be a class act.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad to see you here. 

Now, we need more Jenny reissues, with period correct case dimensions and forms: 1000s, 1500s, Caribbeans. 

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Marei gave us the classic DOXA sub 300 inspired reissues.

Maybe you guys can give us the "Aubry-era" Inspired DOXAs.

Please do not start rereleasing versions of past LE models.


----------



## userchrist (Jan 16, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> Please do not start rereleasing versions of past LE models.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I’m happy with my sub300. The only complain is the lame bracelet. Bring back the 20/16mm tapered bracelet with expansion clasp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looking to pickup my 1st Doxa possibly this year so I'll keep an eye out here in this forum. I'm trying to get my mind around the value/watch ratio.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there another GMT in the books for this year? If so, I’d re-allocate my resources towards a Doxa...


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi. I ordered a 300T this week and have been lurking around. First Doxa so Orange was the choice.

Hey Now...nice to be here


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

A retail network/ADs of most any magnitude that would provided a touch/feel opportunity would be interesting, but that will preclude any additional LE versions. And more than likely add to the expense of building and marketing Doxa watches, which will then, naturally, be added to the price. So the current 30 day return policy isn't a bad deal at all, as long as the guidelines are honored and the watch isn't "used". The price of return for a refund isn't any different than buying a used watch from a member on WUS. If you don't like it, return it promptly and pay the return cost. Having purchased numerous Doxas directly over the years, I've never been disappointed. Granted, some may have absolutely no idea what a Doxa watch "feels" like, but the weight and feel simply aren't much different than a Seiko-type dedicated diver watch with a metal band.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Is there another GMT in the books for this year? If so, I'd re-allocate my resources towards a Doxa...
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


This


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

orangeface said:


> A retail network/ADs of most any magnitude that would provided a touch/feel opportunity would be interesting, but that will preclude any additional LE versions. And more than likely add to the expense of building and marketing Doxa watches, which will then, naturally, be added to the price. So the current 30 day return policy isn't a bad deal at all, as long as the guidelines are honored and the watch isn't "used". The price of return for a refund isn't any different than buying a used watch from a member on WUS. If you don't like it, return it promptly and pay the return cost. Having purchased numerous Doxas directly over the years, I've never been disappointed. Granted, some may have absolutely no idea what a Doxa watch "feels" like, but the weight and feel simply aren't much different than a Seiko-type dedicated diver watch with a metal band.


I agree with this statement. Brick and mortar retail for watches is dead/dying. Why spend money on creating widespread AD boutiques. And imagine DOXAs being available at Best Buy/Costco/whatever just to provide people with being able to try on the watch 🤢


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

orangeface said:


> A retail network/ADs of most any magnitude that would provided a touch/feel opportunity would be interesting, but that will preclude any additional LE versions. And more than likely add to the expense of building and marketing Doxa watches, which will then, naturally, be added to the price. So the current 30 day return policy isn't a bad deal at all, as long as the guidelines are honored and the watch isn't "used". The price of return for a refund isn't any different than buying a used watch from a member on WUS. If you don't like it, return it promptly and pay the return cost. Having purchased numerous Doxas directly over the years, I've never been disappointed. Granted, some may have absolutely no idea what a Doxa watch "feels" like, but the weight and feel simply aren't much different than a Seiko-type dedicated diver watch with a metal band.


Exactly. But if I had one comment for Doxa it'd be invest in exceptional photography of their watches. The existing photos don't capture the look or feel of the watches very well at all. It's too clinical and two dimensional. They need more candid shots of the watch that really show how nicely they fit on the wrist, and how they really are not very 'large' watches at all.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Beyond the other suggestions, a return to the unique tapered BOR bracelet with a sturdy, functioning divers clasp would bring Doxaholics out of the darkness with loud cheers for the brand and likely create a whole new generation of fans. If it's "not" possible, even for a bit more cost to the watch, it would be helpful to offer an explanation. Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

TheWalrus said:


> Exactly. But if I had one comment for Doxa it'd be invest in exceptional photography of their watches. The existing photos don't capture the look or feel of the watches very well at all. It's too clinical and two dimensional. They need more candid shots of the watch that really show how nicely they fit on the wrist, and how they really are not very 'large' watches at all.


I'd second that, and say that in general, their marketing presence is quite poor. Apart from a couple of banner ads on this forum (using the same flat catalogue photos) I have seen virtually nothing.

Even when they do make interesting ads/marketing material, you have to go digging to find it, I mean, this is a fairly decent little marketing vid (that I'm assuming is an official promo vid), and yet has just 45 views! There's sneezing hamsters on YouTube with more views!






*_Although, that last shot with the 1500T's crown unscrewed while it's sat on a slippy pebble in a stream made me very nervous, that's a good way to ruin a fine watch!_


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

Without creating another thread, and maybe to get Doxa's attention, is to bring up the design of the sub 200. It strikes me that many fans don't think it belongs in the sub line due to differences in the case, bezel, etc. For me, I think it's the hands – they are too plain (not quirky enough) and are not consistent with the hands of the other subs. Maybe the proportions didn't work out, but if the sub 200 had the minute hand of the other models, it might have worked better? What say you Doxa (and Doxa fans)?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Please!


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Please!
> View attachment 15752171


+1


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

TJ19 said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you TJ19!


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

TheWalrus said:


> Exactly. But if I had one comment for Doxa it'd be invest in exceptional photography of their watches. The existing photos don't capture the look or feel of the watches very well at all. It's too clinical and two dimensional. They need more candid shots of the watch that really show how nicely they fit on the wrist, and how they really are not very 'large' watches at all.


Thanks for your appreciated feedback, TheWalrus!
Do you suggest any idea of environment for our next photo shoots? More lifestyle shots?
Thank you!


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'd second that, and say that in general, their marketing presence is quite poor. Apart from a couple of banner ads on this forum (using the same flat catalogue photos) I have seen virtually nothing.
> 
> Even when they do make interesting ads/marketing material, you have to go digging to find it, I mean, this is a fairly decent little marketing vid (that I'm assuming is an official promo vid), and yet has just 45 views! There's sneezing hamsters on YouTube with more views!
> 
> ...


There are sneezing pandas or angry hamsters that have more views. Agreed. But we just launched our YouTube channel a few weeks ago. Please be patient.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Doxa Watches Official said:


> Thanks for your appreciated feedback, TheWalrus!
> Do you suggest any idea of environment for our next photo shoots? More lifestyle shots?
> Thank you!


Honestly you should just buy photos from Loevhagen and be done with it: DOXA 300T Divingstar (and a Professional) - Unboxing and use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Doxa Watches Official said:


> There are sneezing pandas or angry hamsters that have more views. Agreed. But we just launched our YouTube channel a few weeks ago. Please be patient.


Lol, fair enough.

+Beautifully produced video, really captured what Doxa is about for me.

...and welcome back!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Doxa Watches Official said:


> Thanks for your appreciated feedback, TheWalrus!
> Do you suggest any idea of environment for our next photo shoots? More lifestyle shots?
> Thank you!


I think it's simpler than that - I was looking at your instagram photos, and they're incredible. Could you just include more of those in your website? Or even take more specific product shots at the same time and use those? Or even just make those more prominent on your website.

As an example - this photo of the C-Graph (an underappreciated watch to begin with) shows off so much more of the texture and tones of the watch than the official product shot does. This one I'd _love _to wear, while the image on your website looks flat and one I'd likely pass on.










Also: on an unrelated note - I really hope you guys start up your collaboration with Project Aware (or another diving focused environmental charity... I'd be right in line to buy!)


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

hannibal smith said:


> Then a Doxa is not for you. You also quoted their response "Erm okay.....". Did they actually respond with "Erm?"
> 
> Doxa is a small, and yes, exclusive marque, and that is definitely part of the appeal. They are not for everyone, and if they don't instantly "grab" you, then it was never meant to be.


Sorry that's nonsense. ? It's a £1800 Doxa, not a Chopard or a Audemars Piguet. If a person is spending good money on anything it is wise and fair enough to want to actually see and check the product over. Also to be able to strike up a good deal for a product. Luxury watches are heavily 'padded' in their prices and I do not like to have to pay for the cost of 'Interest free credit' when the only option is online outlets. The watches grab me alright. I've saved up to buy a 300T but I still want to see before I buy. If not it might be a Sinn or a Fortis...

Few people buy a car without taking a look in person or taking a test drive. I see little difference with a watch. Doxa is hardly the most 'out there' special brand, (no waiting lists are there?) especially if you asked 100 people in the street what Doxa made. I bet not one would know, unless you found a Cussler fan.

Either raise your profile and sell product or become another 'great lost brand'.  I would point out Lucie at Doxa told me "Something interesting is coming up the next month!"

But that was back in September 2020...


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'd second that, and say that in general, their marketing presence is quite poor. Apart from a couple of banner ads on this forum (using the same flat catalogue photos) I have seen virtually nothing.
> 
> Even when they do make interesting ads/marketing material, you have to go digging to find it, I mean, this is a fairly decent little marketing vid (that I'm assuming is an official promo vid), and yet has just 45 views! There's sneezing hamsters on YouTube with more views!
> 
> ...


I think I watched that video 3 times so...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Ketchup time said:


> Please!
> View attachment 15752171


This is the range they should have in between the 200 and 300


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Looking to pickup my 1st Doxa possibly this year so I'll keep an eye out here in this forum. I'm trying to get my mind around the value/watch ratio.


Well made. Very unique. Very accurate (my Sub300). My girlfriend is not too thrilled that I collect watches, but she has complimented my Doxa on numerous occasions and that says a LOT.....believe me!

I don't even remember what I paid. That sums it up.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great news!
My 300 and T graph says hello!


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

I see a few guys here talking about the 30-day return policy. It's good and all, and personally I had to make a couple returns recently which did process smoothly. But then...

I basically got banned from making another purchase...

Was trying to purchase a Sub 300 after I had issues with the first two I received... my bad luck I guess... which I returned unused/unwrapped. On my 3rd attempt, the order got cancelled. I contacted them, and they said since I still had a pending return I couldn't make another purchase. Okay that's cool. So after my last return processed successfully, I tried again. Order goes through, and I get a "Your order has shipped" email. Woohoo, I'm excited. Well, days go by and it hasn't shipped. I contact Doxa again, and this time they tell me "the system" is preventing me from making another purchase because I have multiple returns under my belt. Say what?! So I'm identified as a potential scammer or something now? I have made a couple purchases direct from them last year. I'm a frequent repeat customer by now, willing and ready to give them my money... and because of TWO returns, I'm barred from buying another watch? That makes no sense to me.

The person I contacted, who I won't name because they've at least been helpful, said I'd be contacted by someone else to offer me another way to make a purchase. I just can't go through "the system" I guess? Still haven't heard back.

Still want a Sub 300 Professional and eventually an Aquamarine. I just can't buy it from Doxa.....


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

TheWalrus said:


> I think it's simpler than that - I was looking at your instagram photos, and they're incredible. Could you just include more of those in your website? Or even take more specific product shots at the same time and use those? Or even just make those more prominent on your website.
> 
> As an example - this photo of the C-Graph (an underappreciated watch to begin with) shows off so much more of the texture and tones of the watch than the official product shot does. This one I'd _love _to wear, while the image on your website looks flat and one I'd likely pass on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the constructive comments. Much appreciated! We are working on adding more "lifestyle" pictures on our website with watches in in multiple environments.
In regards to a collaboration, there are many projects in the pipeline...  We will obvioulsy keep the community posted.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

TheBrownHope said:


> I see a few guys here talking about the 30-day return policy. It's good and all, and personally I had to make a couple returns recently which did process smoothly. But then...
> 
> I basically got banned from making another purchase...
> 
> ...


And this is why it's still nice to be able to walk into a shop and see someone face to face to deal with an issue.

Hope it all works out.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

That Subc Graph on leather would be fireeeeeeee


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome Back Doxa. Don’t own one at the moment but attracted to your yellow and orange Plus those colourful rubber straps. Waiting for what’s in the pipeline. A 39-41mm perhaps with round hour markers??👍🏼.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Went to order my new 300T Pro today! Oh dear...cos Doxa only has one real UK dealer online, they are out of stock and I'm out of luck.  Apparently I can order direct from Doxa and have one fresh off the production line in 10+ days. However, due to Brexit, I have no idea what can of worms or extra costs I'll be liable for.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

daglesj said:


> Went to order my new 300T Pro today! Oh dear...cos Doxa only has one real UK dealer online, they are out of stock and I'm out of luck.  Apparently I can order direct from Doxa and have one fresh off the production line in 10+ days. However, due to Brexit, I have no idea what can of worms or extra costs I'll be liable for.


Did you try AMJ - they seem to have it Doxa Watch Sub 300T Professional Bracelet | AMJ Watches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

KAS118 said:


> Did you try AMJ - they seem to have it Doxa Watch Sub 300T Professional Bracelet | AMJ Watches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah they are all the same retailer basically. I have ordered one and should take about 10 days. We shall see.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Actually just waiting to see if a particular issue I've seen mentioned by some buyers happens with my purchase. I'll keep you guys informed if it happens.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay the 300T has arrived.

I'm stunned.

It's...tiny! I've seen countless videos and reviews of folks wearing these on their "massive" 7.5" wrists and the watch looks huge. I have weedy 6.25" wrists and it looks like a girls watch. Do watch reviewers/aficionados lie about the size of their wrists? Granted I have been wearing Enoksen Deepdives, Bulova Lunar Pilot and a few Seiko Tuna variants the past two years but I'm amazed how tiny this watch it. It's got some heft but that's the strap. *This is the problem when you cant see the damn thing in the flesh. *Had I been able to walk into a dealer and take a look I may well have gone "I'll think about it!"

The Diver's extension everyone raves about feels a bit cheap and wobbly. Sure the watch looks lovely but...I am disappointed at this stage. I'm leaving the tags on. After thinking about this watch for 18 months...it's upsetting really.

Sat here staring at it on my desk right now...


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay...it's growing on me...got the strap sized up...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mate, I'd it doesn't work on you..lose it and get a 750T..
Then you'll be fine.
Dave


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

No I think I'm going to be okay with it. I was just a bit shocked at how tiny it was at first glance (the dial size does it). I think watch reviewers are a bit hyperbolic. They all said the Lunar Pilot was massive, but I got it and was expecting a dinner plate on my wrist but no, it looks fine. Yes it's large but not massive. I was umming and ahhing over getting the 1500T instead but the daft 21mm lug width put me off.

But as I type this its on my wrist and I'm enjoying it. It feels good and fits on my wrist very nicely all told. I just measured my wrist and it's 6.5" so on the thinner side.









I'll be keeping it! I am satisfied. This is the most expensive watch I've bought and had been wanting one for so long. Saved up my pennies. I guess I had built it up in my imagination.

Now...do I strap it to the bottom of my car for a week to build up some 'patina and scratches'?

Edit - Oh yeah there is one thing that is 'bad'. The lume, c'mon Doxa this is 2021 cant you use something better? The lume on the dial last about 20 seconds after 10 seconds of UV. Ah well, I guess that's the 'vintage' aspect?


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Medusa said:


> Hopefully being involved in the WUS community won't result in tiny Doxa watches.
> 
> Please keep DOXA watches full size.





JOHN J. said:


> Please consider some smaller case sizes. Thank you Doxa.


Haha! Damned if you do, damned if you don't!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

love at first sight⌚🧡👌


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

daglesj said:


> Edit - Oh yeah there is one thing that is 'bad'. The lume, c'mon Doxa this is 2021 cant you use something better? The lume on the dial last about 20 seconds after 10 seconds of UV. Ah well, I guess that's the 'vintage' aspect?


Shhhhh.. we pretend to not notice it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Shhhhh.. we pretend to not notice it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah after having Seikos and the like that cost a fraction of this that can go for 4-6 hours, you have to think "C'mon Doxa, spend the extra $1 a watch on some modern lume!"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I imagine Doxa is using SLN lume but most likely from the evidence skimping on the grade and applied thickness, both of which can make a significant difference in performance. Seems some models such as the Professional use C3, and others such as the Aquamarine use BGW9. 

As someone who really loves lume, i would say it is one of the things that gives me pause when thinking about getting a Doxa. Silly as that may sound, it is important to me. And I would agree that at this price point, on a divers watch, that has decently sized lume plots, good lume should be expected. 

I’d be curious to see how the lume does against other watches directly. I’ve heard it’s poor, and believe that, but I don’t think I’ve seen side by side pics with other watches. 

Was the lume better on the older Marei era SUBs?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

daglesj said:


> No I think I'm going to be okay with it. I was just a bit shocked at how tiny it was at first glance (the dial size does it). I think watch reviewers are a bit hyperbolic. They all said the Lunar Pilot was massive, but I got it and was expecting a dinner plate on my wrist but no, it looks fine. Yes it's large but not massive. I was umming and ahhing over getting the 1500T instead but the daft 21mm lug width put me off.
> 
> But as I type this its on my wrist and I'm enjoying it. It feels good and fits on my wrist very nicely all told. I just measured my wrist and it's 6.5" so on the thinner side.
> View attachment 15831652
> ...


Size looks great in that pic

I'm glad it's growing on you.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

A small photo session


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

The other thing was I did manage to get a small discount from Jura Watches. I just asked for one.

This at least means I can say "Oh I didn't pay full price!" 😄


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

daglesj said:


> No I think I'm going to be okay with it. I was just a bit shocked at how tiny it was at first glance (the dial size does it). I think watch reviewers are a bit hyperbolic. They all said the Lunar Pilot was massive, but I got it and was expecting a dinner plate on my wrist but no, it looks fine. Yes it's large but not massive. I was umming and ahhing over getting the 1500T instead but the daft 21mm lug width put me off.
> 
> But as I type this its on my wrist and I'm enjoying it. It feels good and fits on my wrist very nicely all told. I just measured my wrist and it's 6.5" so on the thinner side.
> 
> I'll be keeping it! I am satisfied. This is the most expensive watch I've bought and had been wanting one for so long. Saved up my pennies. I guess I had built it up in my imagination.


Sounds like you just prefer large watches, which is fine! The lunar pilot is quite a big watch in most people's opinions (in fact it's often the largest complaint against it). The 300T isn't a small watch, but due to the case and relatively-small lug-to-lug it does wear smaller than the diameter would suggest. Glad you're coming around to it though, I do think the more you wear it the more it'll grow on you.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL - not sure I'd go as far to say it looks like a girls watch on a


WizardofWatch said:


> Haha! Damned if you do, damned if you don't!


I'd say case size and L2L are such that both camps should be happy


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

daglesj said:


> No I think I'm going to be okay with it. I was just a bit shocked at how tiny it was at first glance (the dial size does it). I think watch reviewers are a bit hyperbolic. They all said the Lunar Pilot was massive, but I got it and was expecting a dinner plate on my wrist but no, it looks fine. Yes it's large but not massive. I was umming and ahhing over getting the 1500T instead but the daft 21mm lug width put me off.
> 
> But as I type this its on my wrist and I'm enjoying it. It feels good and fits on my wrist very nicely all told. I just measured my wrist and it's 6.5" so on the thinner side.
> View attachment 15831652
> ...


IMHO it looks a great size on your wrist 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

8505davids said:


> I'd say case size and L2L are such that both camps should be happy


One would think. I was just laughing at the polar opposite views that exist with a couple of posts of each other.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I imagine Doxa is using SLN lume but most likely from the evidence skimping on the grade and applied thickness, both of which can make a significant difference in performance. Seems some models such as the Professional use C3, and others such as the Aquamarine use BGW9.
> 
> As someone who really loves lume, i would say it is one of the things that gives me pause when thinking about getting a Doxa. Silly as that may sound, it is important to me. And I would agree that at this price point, on a divers watch, that has decently sized lume plots, good lume should be expected.
> 
> ...


All my doxas lume = one Seiko tuna lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

daglesj said:


> View attachment 15831652


Looks like it fits you nicely! Congrats!

And don't be too concerned about the shiny newness. With any degree of regular wear, it'll scuff up on its own. So take photos of it quickly for posterity.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

orangeface said:


> Looks like it fits you nicely! Congrats!
> 
> And don't be too concerned about the shiny newness. With any degree of regular wear, it'll scuff up on its own. So take photos of it quickly for posterity.


Cheers! Yeah I fully get that Doxas are like Land Rovers, they should be a bit scuffed up and worn to look truly authentic. It's the first real scratch that's the pain, then you want another 100 to go with it.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

daglesj said:


> Cheers! Yeah I fully get that Doxas are like Land Rovers, they should be a bit scuffed up and worn to look truly authentic. It's the first real scratch that's the pain, then you want another 100 to go with it.


As all-around good guy Dave of Oz has so famously said on this forum, "Doxas are scratch magnets." Enjoy your new Doxa, mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I imagine Doxa is using SLN lume but most likely from the evidence skimping on the grade and applied thickness, both of which can make a significant difference in performance. Seems some models such as the Professional use C3, and others such as the Aquamarine use BGW9.
> 
> As someone who really loves lume, i would say it is one of the things that gives me pause when thinking about getting a Doxa. Silly as that may sound, it is important to me. And I would agree that at this price point, on a divers watch, that has decently sized lume plots, good lume should be expected.
> 
> ...


Honestly I reckon yes Boaty!
My 2 4000T were great plus the ceramic bezel on that model Sharky extra boost.
My 600's in 2005 T-Graph and 2007 are sound..one only now in pro 2007.
The 750T milpro was nuclear..absolutely brilliant.
From what I'm hearing and a mate of mine in Aus has gone through 3 new post marei era pieces and had a miserable time unfortunately. 
Something I do NOT wish happens to any owners pre or post..
Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> As all-around good guy Dave of Oz has so famously said on this forum, "Doxas are scratch magnets." Enjoy your new Doxa, mate!


Hey Michael, 
Thanks mate!! If it's not scratched it hasn't been worn properly 👍👍
Dave


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Honestly I reckon yes Boaty!
> My 2 4000T were great plus the ceramic bezel on that model Sharky extra boost.
> My 600's in 2005 T-Graph and 2007 are sound..one only now in pro 2007.
> The 750T milpro was nuclear..absolutely brilliant.
> ...


Just need to find a company that could do custom lume upgrades for Doxas.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

daglesj said:


> Just need to find a company that could do custom lume upgrades for Doxas.


I know a guy who knows a guy. 
Just see how you go for a month or so mate..you have to adjust back a bit to the era of the fantastic case shape etc..plus you are under warranty and I believe you would be concerned should you make that warranty invalid by third party..possibly. 
There's plenty of very switched on Doxa members.
I'll dob Pete in and Michael straight up.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Heck, even a DW is just as "easy" to read at 4 AM in the morning. LOL.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

How much do you actually need the lume - the odd look at the watch during the night??


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

8505davids said:


> How much do you actually need the lume - the odd look at the watch during the night??


That's not the point. The DOXA claims heritage from the 60s, JC, dive watch, etc - and lume is de facto part of the *concept*. Or should have been - if we look at the DOXA not only as a fashion brand/watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> How much do you actually need the lume - the odd look at the watch during the night??


Dave, I reckon the lume should last, but how
ever nuclear not needed in my application, however between hours and minutes it can be very imperative to distinguish through length of hand lumr available.

I don't need nuclear, legibility through duty though is a.must.

My 2 bob's worth
Dave

If its dark..its got to be legible imho..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

8505davids said:


> How much do you actually need the lume - the odd look at the watch during the night??


I get where you are coming from and I am not a massive fan of this current trend of Chernoble/Disco like lume. But the lume effort Doxa is putting in on watches that cost a 'decent amount' is baffling. It's like if Ford said "Oh we don't think electric windows are that important on a car!" That and be consistent across Doxa the range. I would have thought the 300/300T would be their equivalent of Omega's Speedmaster or Rolex's Submariner, their signature watch, so make sure it has the features people today expect. Especially when that feature probably costs an $1!

I did a test last night. I charged up the lume and went to bed at 2am. By 2.06 the dial had vanished in the dark but the hands were fine. I kept waking up and checked it a few more times and there was still some low glow on the hands by 4am+. You could just make them out. My seikos would be fine till 6am+

It just needs to be 30% better on the hands and 100% on the dial. If the Seiko homage folks can do it...

The annoying thing is Doxa is probably fully aware. All companies compare and benchmark their products surely?

Ah well. it's what you get buying a quirky watch from a quirky brand. It wouldn't be any fun if everything was perfect. 😄

The main thing is I'm enjoying it!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Well I stand corrected - I guess you do all have more than the odd look at night! I accept though, as a tool watch, it should have better lume. Just as well they don't do a full lume dial eh?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

daglesj said:


> I did a test last night. I charged up the lume and went to bed at 2am. By 2.06 the dial had vanished in the dark but the hands were fine. I kept waking up and checked it a few more times and there was still some low glow on the hands by 4am+. You could just make them out.


That definitely sounds underwhelming.

I am okay if a watch isn't the brightest initially as long as it can hold a moderate to long term glow that is legible with dark adjusted eyes. That's really the point after the frivolous fun of the initial bright light show.

Sounds like the hands are probably okay but the dial and bezel pip not so much.

I think it's fair to raise the issue as looking on Doxas website for the 300T it says:

All elements providing dive-relevant information are highlighted with a Super‑LumiNova luminescent insert to ensure optimal legibility underwater.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Sounds like the hands are probably okay but the dial and bezel pip not so much.


Yeah the hands are 'adequate' but timed it in the bathroom (no windows) the bezel pip loses it after 30 seconds. The dial lasts about 3-4 minutes (kinda). Some residual glow but its very low. The hands carry on okay.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah having had mine a week now, I'm good! About +4 seconds a day which isn't bad. Still playing around with the strap. I can either have it tight or add one link back in so it 'dangles' up and down the wrist. I did try tight but then letting out one click of the extension but...just doesn't look/feel right somehow. I could slip a nice thick Zulu strap (I hate NATOs) on but as I've paid for the BOR it feels wrong not to use it right now. Maybe in 6 months once the honeymoon period is over?


----------

